# Bobcat in Harrison Ohio



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

There was a bobcat caught on a trailcam in Miami Whitewater forest by one of the hunters. My buddy that lives right next to the park also spotted it from his deer stand.


This is pretty cool.... I would love to see it in person.
https://twitter.com/greatparks/status/544614786504597504/photo/1


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Bazzin05 said:


> There was a bobcat caught on a trailcam in Miami Whitewater forest by one of the hunters. My buddy that lives right next to the park also spotted it from his deer stand.
> 
> 
> This is pretty cool.... I would love to see it in person.
> https://twitter.com/greatparks/status/544614786504597504/photo/1


Pretty Kitty.If you had yourself a couple of Plott Hounds,you could see it in person,up a tree.



Roscoe


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Cant say that one is just a house cat now can ya?..nice pic.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Definitely a bobcat. Have seen three, two in Jefferson county between Bloomingdale and Hopedale and one between Hopedale and Adena. They are a very pretty animal. Don't think it will be to many years and you will see a limited trapping season on them....


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

They have been around the West side for some time, I live close to Miamitown and I can remember hearing them at night 10yrs ago, they make some erie sounds at night, really freaked My Wife out! but I would think they would be surviving well, living off of all the wounded or weak deer in the area. We should be lucky there are no Mt.Lions in the area, I read there have been plenty of sightings down in Ky.
I am gonna have to put them on My long list of chicken eating critters that I have to worry about, last attack was a black mink that demolished a couple hens. Live action.......


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

They have been caught on game cams on our hunting club in Lawrence Co. PA, and a big male was killed on the road that passes by our south gate. My BIL told me about seeing them while squirrel hunting when he lived in Oklahoma. He was hunting a big woods when, in the distance, some squirrels went up a big oak barking like crazy. Then, the same thing on a closer tree. And again on an even closer tree! He wondered what was bothering these squirrels so much, but it seemed to be heading his way so he just hid behind a tree and watched. Here comes a big bobcat that walked past him at about 30 feet! He thought about whacking it. Apparently that would have been legal there at that time. But he said it was just so cool looking that he couldn't bring himself to do it.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Had a young one come right in front a guy from our camp in bear season in Cameron County, PA. They seem to be getting more common as we see them on a regular basis. Seeing a lot more porcupine as well.


----------



## nitro27 (May 31, 2009)

There have been sightings at fernald preserve for the last few years


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I heard one was hit by a car right in front of fernald last year.


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

There have been bobcats in the ohio power area east of Mc Connelsville for at least 30 years or more. Something else that will scare the $%^& out of u at night is to be fishing and have a beaver slap his tail. WOW!!! I can attest to that frightening screech at night also by the cat. Creepy.


Snuff


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> last attack was a black mink that demolished a couple hens. Live action.......


at least a bobcat will drag off and eat your chickens, a mink will kill just for the sheer pleasure.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

snuff said:


> There have been bobcats in the ohio power area east of Mc Connelsville for at least 30 years or more. Something else that will scare the $%^& out of u at night is to be fishing and have a beaver slap his tail. WOW!!! I can attest to that frightening screech at night also by the cat. Creepy.
> 
> 
> Snuff


A guy I used to work with went deer hunting in southern Ohio with his grown son who lived down there. The son took him out opening morning in the black dark and set him on a hillside, then walked off to hunt his own spot. So, the guy's sitting there and it's deathly quiet. Then, up the hill behind him, a bobcat lets out a scream! Said he almost needed a new pair of shorts and his hair stood up so hard his hat fell off!


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

my buddy traps quite a bit in the hocking hills area in south eastern ohio and got this one. it was set free uhharmed. I asked him how the hell he managed to let it loose without getting mauled and he said they just threw a blanket over the kitty and wrapped it up and freed the kitty. These pictures are the highlight of his trapping years. said it was a beautiful animal and was blessed to get to see one that close and was even happier to let it go unharmed. rattled but not harmed.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

catcrazed said:


> my buddy traps quite a bit in the hocking hills area in south eastern ohio and got this one. it was set free uhharmed. I asked him how the hell he managed to let it loose without getting mauled and he said they just threw a blanket over the kitty and wrapped it up and freed the kitty. These pictures are the highlight of his trapping years. said it was a beautiful animal and was blessed to get to see one that close and was even happier to let it go unharmed. rattled but not harmed.


That's really cool catcrazed... They are pretty animals for sure.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

A guy I do some landscaping for near westchester/sharonville has a few acres with deer and all kinds of wildlife moving through and his wife said she saw what looked like a big cat moving near the edge of the woods and then later on they heard what sounded like bobcat screams.


----------

